# Coast Planning The Dartford Crossing to The End



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its time now to start planning the home run from the Thames to Southampton. We have already done 5380 plus* miles of our trip around the coast of mainland Britain see:

>Link to part 1 of the Blog<  warning addictive and there are 7 stages, some are multipart.

*So as usual we're looking for contributions for 'must see' coastal places and invites to tea  or meets in a pub etc etc *

I guess we will start in April now depends on the weather.

*The mileage for stage 7 has been kept a secret as there is a competition in aid of the MHF Charity Help for Heroes see >CLICK HERE<


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well you know my meet up is Canterbury Park and Ride as you cant miss that out.
And my blog gives you info from Seasalter to Reculver and Minnis Bay and photos.
Then there is all the coast line round to Margate (Shell Grotto has to be seen)Ramsgate Broadstairs Deal Dover Folkestone and then dont miss out the Dymchurch Light Railway and this takes you to the Lighthouse at Dungerness. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> Well you know my meet up is Canterbury Park and Ride as you cant miss that out. ...clipped


Which one *Mavis* (or anyone) A,B or C?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

B ------New Dover Road is the only one for Motorhomes.
All the others have height barriers 8O 
It has the water and elsan point and is £2.50 per night that covers the bus into town as well.
You also have the use of the toilets.

Although closed on a Sunday to the public as it wasnt cost effective to run buses on a Sunday ---so long as you arrive on Saturday you can stay over night as the barrier works when you put your ticket in.

It just means you wont get In on a Sunday ---but you can get out
Sunday and Monday
I will keep my eye out if that changes.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695

Also dont forget Marine Parade at Dover


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you've got to call in at sunny Bognor! Pm me for details of where we are.

Be very wary of Arun District (Bognor, Littlehampton, Arundel) - most car parks have barriers - the council are paranoid :x . Even west beach (on the west side of the Arun) has a barrier. 
Parking alongside the beach at Littlehampton (east of beach green, going towards Rustington). Climping beach parking is run privately (half way between LA & Bognor), has a barrier, but they should let you in! There's a nice CL down the lane about 1/2 mile from the beach, and a decent pub (Black Horse) down there as well.

Parking in Bognor on sea front (at a price!), best spots are heading west - end on (no prob with your 'van length) at Marine Park Gardens (go west from the pier, past Royal Norfolk Hotel on right, turn left at T Lights, then right when you get to the sea!). 
Arundel is nice, you can park in the castle car park (barriers are not closed when it's open), or on Mill Road (free) - going down past the castle. There's the lake and Arundel Park just down there, and the Wildfowl Trust, and the Black Rabbit pub by the river a bit further down. A couple of people on here have overnighted on Mill Rd (by the Lake, before the entrance to Wildfowl trust).

Caravan Club have sites at Bognor and Littlehampton, CCC have Chichester (actually Southbourne 7 miles west), Graffham (over the downs) and Slindon. The Ship & Anchor site at Ford is basic, but has a pub on site! A number of CL/ Cs's about.

Selsey & E Wittering are a bit down at heel, West Wittering is up market; the beach car park is excellent, and don't forget Chichester!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

https://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/t/Woolmans-Wood-Camping-Site-Chatham-1570.htm
If you Camp here you are near a bus stop to Chatham, Rochester and Maidstone.
It is by Rochester Airport (only light planes)
A must see is
http://www.chdt.org.uk/

You can Park up in the day at Seasalter, Tankerton slopes ---free.
Hernebay, Reculver if you go to the Centre and ask them to open the overflow Park.
MinnisBay, then travel right along to Westbrook on the coastal road parking anywhere along there.
Clifton Ville you can Park on the cliffes(not high) Then run along to Broadstairs on the coastal road and Park up at Jossebay
Then there is The North Forland Light House


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for that looks like we are starting on Good Friday and ignoring the weekend weather. We realised that with other commitments if we don't do it now it will be July before we go.

Anyway weather now looking more reasonable for the week following.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You have to stop in Hastings and travel up the oldest venicular railway up the east cliff, it has just been reopened after 3 years of refurbishment work, great view.Also the fishing fleet and the smoke houses for the fish on the beach. When you get to Eastbourne you must go to Beachy head and follow the road to Birling Gap.There is a CL on the road to BHead, great views. Let me know when you are expecting to be in eastbourne will meet at pub for coffee or beer.Pm me with a date.to make sure am nor away at a rally etc.might find time to add a few more places later.

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*What the Dickens?*

I wanted to get the feel of Dickens in the Chatham/Rochester area I have researched the *Dickens World* but it seems to be mainly for children and to my eyes overpriced. Any other Dickens related places? We will be going around the historic dockyard.

PS just found where he spent his honeymoon (Chalk)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*What the Dickens?*

I wanted to get the feel of Dickens in the Chatham/Rochester area I have researched the *Dickens World* but it seems to be mainly for children and to my eyes overpriced. Any other Dickens related places? We will be going around the historic dockyard.

PS just found where he spent his honeymoon (Chalk)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What the Dickens?*



sallytrafic said:


> I wanted to get the feel of Dickens in the Chatham/Rochester area I have researched the *Dickens World* but it seems to be mainly for children and to my eyes overpriced. Any other Dickens related places? We will be going around the historic dockyard.
> 
> PS just found where he spent his honeymoon (Chalk)


It isnt just for children(anyway your a boy at heart) you get the dockyard in there as well and thats worth a visit anyway.

If you really dont fancy that go to Fort Ameherst and Rochester as well is a must see --the castle and cathedral.
Dickens World is also at The East Gate House Rochester High Street.

http://www.fortamherst.com/

http://www.what-to-do.org/destinations/index.php?county=kent&town=rochester#alphalist

http://www.iknow-kent.co.uk/tourist_information/all_kent/kent/charles_dickens_world.htm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Dont forget that Bexhill is home to Motor racing, where it all began.
Rottingdean is where Kipling had a house, there is a museum etc still there.The Royal Pavillion at Brighton. For buildings there is the Saltdean Lido. and a few grand cresents in Brighton.plus Little known Preston Manor.If you can there is also Newhaven Fort. be careful when you drive over the MERIDIAN LINE at Peacehaven.

enjoy the tour.

cabby


----------

